
A man kept one of the ‘world’s most dangerous’ birds on his farm. It killed him - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/04/14/florida-cassowary-attack-man-dies-after-encounter-with-worlds-deadliest-bird/
======
coldtea
Darwin award.

